# Cracked and split barnwood



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a quick question. I have a piece of 1×12 55 inches long that I plan to use make a picture frame. It is reclaimed barn wood and very weathered - cracks and a few splits.

My plan is to rip it and miter the joints so no fresh cuts are showing. It will not be stained or finished, just left natural.

What would you suggest I use to stabilize the cracks?

Glue - what kind?

I have some Gorilla glue (the kind that swells when it cures)
Titebond Original and III
Superglue

I am afraid when I rip it it will come apart so I am trying to stop the cracks before I start. I figured I would glue and clamp and let it sit overnight.

Note: This frame will be for our first great grandchild. He is going to be a cowboy, just doesn't know it yet (due mid November). Weathered barn wood with barbed wire attached.

Here is a pic of the wood.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

In the USAF for aircraft metal cracks they "Stop Drill" a hohe just slightly larger than the end of the crack at either/both ends. I've never heard of it in woodworking, but since the wood will maintain its weathered look I'll bet it would aid in preventing the cracks from continuing, addition to an adheasive of your choice??


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

White glue… clamp. Let dry, do what you need to.

Stop hole like with metal don't work to well…... because the grain of the wood continues past whatever break there is.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
The wood appears to be gray with some red and brown colors. The TBIII is the closest I have. So I am fixin' to add a little to the large cracks, clamp and wipe. May have to do it a couple of times.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

OKay…Drizzled some glue in the big cracks and splits (from the back side) and clamped them enough to close up the cracks. Gave it a good wipe down. I think any help will be a big help when it comes time to fire up the table saw.

Backside









Front


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

To draw the glue into the crack you can always hold a vacuum cleaner hose on one side of the crack and dribble glue into the crack on the other side, the vacuum will draw the glue in.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

If you have any glue that squeezes out the front you can hit it right away with a wire brush (by hand).


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a nice project. Will be interesting


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Good idea Dallas. I need to remember that.

Well, it looks like I may have been successful. I must have done a good job of wiping down after the glue up because there is only a small amount that I can see and that may not even get used once the board is cut up.

Thanks for the advice. I will post pics when the frame is finished.
Mike


----------

